# Using up TNC Complete before switching to EI



## 5678 (9 Jun 2015)

After some confirmation on my approach. 

I have 400ml of TNC Complete left that I would prefer not to waste. Knowing a bit more now, I will switch to EI when this runs out. I just want to make sure that trying to use it up is not too much of a compromise. 

I am dosing 3 x the stated amount (15ml) as per advice from TNC. I am dosing it at 2.1ml per day instead of the 3 doses per week. 

By doing this am I pretty close to EI principles? Is there anything that is compromised by this approach? Obviously by dosing everything in one go and not splitting out macro/micro then I expect that to compromise something?

Sorry, trying to pick up so much in a short space of time!


----------



## EnderUK (9 Jun 2015)

It's fine dosing daily with all in one mixes. EI just does alternate days to stop the iron and phosphate reacting. You can stop the reaction in an EI all in one by adding a weak acid such as vitamin c to the solution, most don't though.


----------



## 5678 (9 Jun 2015)

Thanks. 

Is there much of a downside to iron and phosphate reacting?


----------



## ian_m (9 Jun 2015)

5678 said:


> Is there much of a downside to iron and phosphate reacting?


Yes, it forms insoluble iron phosphate which precipitates out of solution and becomes unavailable to plants.

Iron is provided in a soluble chelated form and stays chelated if pH is low (acidic) and kept away from light. In your tank it unchelates, due to light and higher ph and is used by the plants.


----------



## 5678 (9 Jun 2015)

Ok, so the next question is what is required in the way of a vitamin c solution? Could I just add something to the bottle on TNC Complete and then dose it as normal? 

It's sounding like just binning it and switching to EI may be far easier though!


----------



## EnderUK (9 Jun 2015)

all in one solution with E300 Ascorbic Acid the real name for vitamin C. But using spoons really isn't hard. I make mine really idiot proof by putting the teaspoon fraction and day of the week I need to dose on the tubs. You can also make up separate solutions such as those used in the EI start kits offered by the forum sponsors.


----------



## ian_m (9 Jun 2015)

How to make your own all in one solution.
http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/allinone.htm

Note the potassium sorbate is not optional, as many people have reported their ascorbic acid only solutions going mouldy and iron precipitating out.


----------

